# [SOLVED] Doorbell voltage?



## The1965Ghost (Feb 25, 2010)

What is the standard voltage for a house doorbell at the doorbell button?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Doorbell voltage?*

Not sure it is universal but most I've seen are powered by transformers rated for 24 VAC output. In my experience these things usually put out more like 27-28 VAC when tested unloaded.


----------



## The1965Ghost (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Doorbell voltage?*

Ok, thanks Raylo! :smile:


----------

